# how does everyone feel about carpalls?



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

hi all, how does everyone feel about carpalls and would anyone be interested in some as i've got a coastal female and possibly a male champagne if i can borrow him from a mate, it would be interesting to see what would come out markings and colours wise out of this breeding, i'm probably gonna get ripped as i know not many people like hybrids but i would like to know what you lot think



cheers


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

its not as easy as just putting them together you would probably need a female royal as well then at the last min swop the royal for the carpet or put all 3 in together and hope


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't have a problem really with hybrids, But I only like the 50/50 hybrids, 
When you go over 50/50 or multi mixing hybrids they loose there unique look and that's where the problems are.
IMO if you create a 50/50 hybrid and it dose not produce offspring when bred to another 50/50 hybrid of the same species, 
they should just be kept at pets and not back bred to the parent species just to get offspring.

50/50 Retic/Burm. unique look.









75/25 Retic/Burm, look to much like a retic morph. So can easy get leek into pure retic stock.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't bother you shouldn't mix carpets with anything. You can't improve perfection: victory:


----------

